
Eight Easy Steps - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/03/22/8-steps
======
ZeroGravitas
If you're going to be a dick about something you should at least be thorough.
Installing the Amazon app store also involved me having to set up one-click
details with them including entering credit card info (I already had a US
Amazon account, but that would be an extra step for some people) even to
download the "free" app of the day.

At the end of all that they still managed to deny me access based (I assume)
on my credit card's country, even though I entered a US address for billing
info.

Still hoping for Amazon + Android + Pixel Qi screen tablet though.

